# 1996 Nissan Hardbody Wont Start 2.4



## joker0313 (Oct 2, 2006)

My hardbody will not start, it cranks but wont turn over. I was driving it yesterday stopped at the store, got back in, started up and then suddenly died, now it will not turn over. Had to get it towed back home replaced the spark plugs, wires and cap and rotor. I also checked the fuel pump and filter and gas is pumping out. So I am getting gas and spark but the truck will not turn over. If anyone can help me out, would be greatly appreciated!!! Thanks in advanced!!!!


----------



## 98 200sx (Sep 1, 2011)

could it have jumped time?


----------



## joker0313 (Oct 2, 2006)

yeah i was thinking the same thing but I was hoping that wasnt it


----------



## azaware (Aug 25, 2011)

Did you try pulling a spark plug and put your finger over the hole and see if your getting compassion.


----------



## joker0313 (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes i did and im getting compression


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

You say it, "...cranks but won't turn over". I'm a little confused by what you've said? Do you mean the starter is / is not turning the engine?

And you checked for spark at all four plugs?


----------



## joker0313 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry yes the starter engages turns over the motor but it wont start


I checked for spark on all 4 plugs


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't suppose your distributor is loose? If it moved, that could affect your timing. I know...it's a long shot.

Did you have bad timing chain rattle prior to all this (like many of the 2.4's did)? 

If you've got fuel, air and fire in the correct proportions and at the correct 'time'...that thing should start.

Seems odd that it would die so suddenly with no other symptoms (like a wire becoming disconnected...know what I mean)?


----------



## azaware (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm wondering if in the throttlebody that the flap is closed and chocking the eng.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

joker0313 said:


> I was driving it yesterday stopped at the store, got back in, started up and then suddenly died


How quick did it die? Within a second? A few seconds? A minute?


----------



## Stevengm (Feb 7, 2014)

*1996 Nissan pickup 2.4*

I rebuild my 1996 Nissan pickup 2.4 all new parts everything new now it won't start it will trun over not getting fire


----------



## ziggatron (Feb 6, 2014)

Steven make sure your getting spark and fuel. If your getting fuel changes are you flooded so give it some time. If you have both chances are timing is off and check compression. My biggest mistake is I'm missing a plug some where or I'm getting bad grounds normally chassis ground.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Stevengm said:


> I rebuild my 1996 Nissan pickup 2.4 all new parts everything new now it won't start it will trun over not getting fire


You hijacked an old thread!! Please refrain from doing this again. Start a new thread.


----------

